# Weird ants in my garage



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Weird ants are certain to be one of thousands of species and all types of deterrent methods are written to combat the problem . Of course food access they prefer must be avoided and we've found the lowly 5% 7 dust around the house perimeter is a good deterrent . 
Oreo has one of the few packages that's ant proof after opening so i just eat Oreos . 









How to Identify Types of Ants


From the ordinary to the bizarre, here's how to identify different types of ants you'll likely encounter in and around your home.




www.familyhandyman.com


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

just put a whole crap load of these around your garage.......









Raid Ant Killer Baits And Traps For Indoor Use, Child Resistant, 4 Count : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Raid Ant Killer Baits And Traps For Indoor Use, Child Resistant, 4 Count : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.ca





they will disappear after a week or two


----------



## Popgek (8 mo ago)

Hi Tonya! These are fire ants. I also had these. Boric acid helped. Instructions on how to use it are available on ant control websites. And my advice to you: don't eat in the garage!


----------



## Tonya_CH (8 mo ago)

Hi guys! Thank you for your responses! I will definitely use. Unsubscribe a little later, which of the methods helped me.


----------



## Texican57 (11 mo ago)

Popgek said:


> Hi Tonya! These are fire ants. I also had these. Boric acid helped. Instructions on how to use it are available on ant control websites. And my advice to you: don't eat in the garage!


Don't look like any fire ants we have around here.











Fire ants in Texas are two or three times larger than those in the OP's picture.

Look like what we call sugar ants or piss ants.

They piss you off when they bite.

Boric acid works well, but as with any chemical, keep it away from kids and pets.


----------

